# Report rules out fishing fuel aid ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7518536.stm


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

What is it with this countries leaders that they wont help an industry in trouble if it had been foot and mouth or whatever money would be thrown at it


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Wbeedie
The anwer to your questuion is easy. They are busy promising help to countries like Nigeria and Israel, militarily if deemed necessary. In a nutshell they wish to be big time players on the international stage instead of doing the job we elect and pay them for.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

House of Lords?? What would one expect from them, half are fast asleep all the time!!


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

They are probably providing the money for the subsidies to other countries.
This country's a joke when it comes to looking after its own residents(MAD) 
We must be the only country that doesn't break all those idiotic rules made by the EC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

